# Breguet Type XX Service Cost



## 12toneman (May 17, 2016)

I have my eyes on a Breguet Type XX Aeronavale. Could somebody kindly clue me in on the cost of a service from Breguet for this watch?


----------



## EDL77 (Sep 2, 2016)

You better have deeep..pockets..lol..


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Look over on timezone, official service fees are listed there.


----------



## Mark355 (Dec 25, 2012)




----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

@Mark355, thanks for posting these, it’s good information to have. I presume that since they are dated 2013 they have likely been revised upwards in subsequent years. I’m guessing that most of the high end brands these days charge four figures when servicing almost any watch (with taxes, shipping and forex included).


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

Great to see someone ask this question.


----------



## whineboy (Aug 12, 2012)

Current online price list for US (2016), amounts look to be the same: Swatch Group U.S.


----------



## 12toneman (May 17, 2016)

Many thanks! While the chart doesn't give an amount for the flyback movement in the Type XX, it gives me an idea.


----------



## islands62 (Aug 3, 2013)

12toneman said:


> Many thanks! While the chart doesn't give an amount for the flyback movement in the Type XX, it gives me an idea.


Its line item 2. $810. They are all flyback movements in the XX.


----------



## 12toneman (May 17, 2016)

islands62 said:


> Its line item 2. $810. They are all flyback movements in the XX.


Ah, yes! Read it too quickly.


----------



## rolexbaby (Jun 26, 2017)

this is so strange but i was quoted like 1500 usd by swatch group. damn it.


----------



## ndrs63 (Dec 30, 2017)

manufacturer states that watch needs to be serviced every 3-4 years. This is unlike Rolex for example, which recommends 4-5 years and Omega co-axial movements that have even longer intervals. Just keep that in mind, as costs may add up.


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

Can a local watch shop service the Type XX? The Lemania 1350 is a tried-and-true, well-known movement right? Though it does look like you need a special tool to open the case back...


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

mrandersen10 said:


> Can a local watch shop service the Type XX? The Lemania 1350 is a tried-and-true, well-known movement right? Though it does look like you need a special tool to open the case back...


I wouldn't let anyone I didn't trust near my Breguet. A "local watch shop" is a terrible idea. Having said that, a trusted and skilled independent watchmaker is a fantastic person to know and, for example, mine services my Breguets faster, much better, and less expensively than Swatchgroup, but not much less expensively. You get what you pay for and this is a 20k watch which needs skilled care.

Expect around a thousand, plus extra if parts need to be replaced. If you take good care of your watch, then it's common to go for several years past recommended intervals until the next service.


----------



## Split sec (Nov 3, 2013)

Litle comment speaking about a " local watch shop".

Once I gave to "my" watchmaker a Vacheron Constantin, ultrathin, 1950-60. It start to run to fast. He open it and close with words. "Sorry, this is above my skill and abilities". He is 67, all the life in watches and have done many repairs for me. 

Could you want a better watchmaker?


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

What would prompt one to take the watch in for service in the first place? Preventative maintenance? Or does one just wait until something is "off" about the watch, whether it be inaccurate timekeeping or erratic movements? I don't know, 3-5 years for a relatively basic device seems excessive. 

Is this movement less reliable than say a Valjoux 7750? I've seen many Sinn 103s go more than a decade without any kind of service, and they're still running beautifully. Is this not going to be the case for the Breguet? Is Breguet like a Mercedes and BMW where everything starts to break down if one doesn't adhere to the "service schedule".

Thanks.


----------



## Spangles (May 27, 2015)

Most people wait until their watch isn't keeping good time.


----------



## Ugly-Nugget (Feb 12, 2013)

mrandersen10 said:


> Is Breguet like a Mercedes and BMW where everything starts to break down if one doesn't adhere to the "service schedule".
> 
> Thanks.


LOL, bad analogy in my opinion. I drive Mercedes and I have never really had any issues. Some people look at it like preventative maintenance but it depends on your take of it. I don't think there is any sort of evidence that would suggest that Breguet XX has a troublesome movement. Maybe not as robust as some but not trouble either and I don't think those prices are crazy compared to other brands.

To me the more you open something up and mess around with it the higher chance of something going wrong. If it is running well and you are having no issues than why service, this is the debate. If you service it 3 times over 15 years at a cost of 1200$ that would be 3400$, now if you use it until something goes wrong and that goes for 15 year and the service is 2500, basic service plus parts you are ahead.


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

I just sent my Type XXI 3810 for a service and was quoted at $810.


----------



## mrandersen10 (Mar 25, 2018)

iiirrrvvv said:


> I just sent my Type XXI 3810 for a service and was quoted at $810.


Where is the service taking place, and is it just a routine service (ie nothing needs repair)? Thanks.


----------



## iiirrrvvv (Feb 10, 2016)

I'm located in NYC so they've shipped it out to the Swatch repair center in NJ. They're doing a complete replacement of the movement.


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

iiirrrvvv said:


> I'm located in NYC so they've shipped it out to the Swatch repair center in NJ. They're doing a complete replacement of the movement.


Was something wrong with the movement that would prompt them to choose to replace?


----------



## richterto (Oct 3, 2014)

iiirrrvvv said:


> I'm located in NYC so they've shipped it out to the Swatch repair center in NJ. They're doing a complete replacement of the movement.


Was something wrong with the movement that would prompt them to choose to replace?


----------



## ERok32 (Mar 4, 2012)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but is there a clear reason that a simple two hander like the 5157 costs $1600 to service?


----------



## Chronocase (Mar 12, 2010)

12toneman said:


> I have my eyes on a Breguet Type XX Aeronavale. Could somebody kindly clue me in on the cost of a service from Breguet for this watch?


I always try to avoid MDs simply because overcharge for everything and they are not always as good as you might think.There are some excellent independent watch makers around but you have to search. My watchmaker charged me £250 for my Aeronavale including re lume of the hands.


----------



## SethThomas (Oct 29, 2014)

ERok32 said:


> Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but is there a clear reason that a simple two hander like the 5157 costs $1600 to service?


Yes, if replacement parts are needed. Something expensive on the in-house movement.

Otherwise, no, anyone should be able to clean and lube.


----------



## KtWUS (Mar 19, 2016)

Even a simple Patek 215 will cost about that if there are replacement parts involved. Tis an expensive hobby. 

The 5157 has a calibre that Breguet considers a step above basic time-only automatics. Why that is so, I do not know.


----------



## wolf79 (Jun 6, 2015)

EDL77 said:


> You better have deeep..pockets..lol..


I'm confused by this type of coment, i see people buy expensive cars just to be able to drive around pointlessly with a trendy badge and they never ask how much it cost a service .. and here for an amazing work of engineering in a watch we complain about a £800 bill every 5 to 8 years? Is true than so many people buy watches to show they have money but in reality... They truly cant afford them 🤣🤣 and dont respect them 🤷🏻‍♂️🥺 BUY A CASIO THAN NO SERVICE NEEDED AND IS AFFORDABLE 🙈🙊 p.s. stay away from the MTG series tough 😜


----------



## WTSP (May 6, 2012)

Cost is just part of the equation. High cost for high quality work done in a timely manner would be worth the money. High cost for shoddy work that takes months to complete is often what one encounters unfortunately. See thread in my signature.


----------

